
Why Code Breaks - mdeira
https://www.git-tower.com/blog/reasons-why-code-breaks
======
strkek
Completely agree with this. I'm working on a startup with a somewhat legacy
codebase where we're not following any of these practices, and it's completely
a mess.

For example, the only way to know something happened is when the public
website goes down, and when that happens I have to stop what I'm doing to SSH
into the server, read journald logs to try to find out what happened, and tell
that to the devs. Only recently I decided to just pipe them to a public log
file and let other devs do their thing with that just so I can focus on my
tasks.

Higher ups just won't let us invest time on setting up proper logging because
"there are other priorities".

There's also a lot of dead code, files where some lines have 20+ trailing
spaces, JWT sessions with our custom invalidation tracking, a hand-made XML
parser (wtf)... It's honestly a complete mess, and I don't expect this startup
to survive even a month when it's launched.

So much could have been better had they followed these practices from the
beginning, instead of ignoring __all 8 of them __.

------
sebazzz
Water is wet.

In my experience tests are the primary mitigation for this issue.

~~~
cholantesh
I'm having an uphill battle trying to institute some of these practices on my
current team. My takeaway is that it may not be as obvious as we think.

